# Nostalgia



## BumbleBee (20/7/14)

I've created this thread for us to remember our pasts, feel free to post anything here that brings back memories.

Kicking off with this....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

My wife and I on a weekend away when we had just got engaged... note the stinkie!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

Back in 73 before I first grew my beard! Surf's up!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/7/14)

From left to right - My sister Melissa (Brown Hair), My Sister Bonita (Bottle blonde hair) My Brother And a teensy tiny me (Ok I was 11 not so tiny but still ) This was at my brothers 21st

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


>


 
Who is who here Stroods?


----------



## TylerD (21/7/14)

I'm sure it's Stroodie on the right and next to her her brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Who is who here Stroods?


Yip me and my siblings in 2001


----------



## Metal Liz (23/7/14)

Back in the 1990s with some friends fresh out of school haha (cross dressing party in Stellies)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (25/7/14)

one night at a mates house when the wigs came out

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (25/7/14)

ET said:


> one night at a mates house when the wigs came out
> 
> View attachment 8591


Lol, ET turns DQ


----------



## ET (25/7/14)

johan said:


> Lol, ET turns DQ


 
my friend she had loads of wigs, wish i had the one of me and the afro wig still


----------



## Silver (26/7/14)

Great photo @ET
Just noticed now your 1 year vaping milestone is coming up soon
Big ups to you !


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/14)

ET said:


> one night at a mates house when the wigs came out
> 
> View attachment 8591


What has been seen can never be unseen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

